# Paph. Mount Low



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2014)

This is my latest purchase, a nice companion to my Paph. Berenice, album. Parents are lowii x Mount Toro.


----------



## John M (Mar 25, 2014)

I LIKE IT!!! Was the lowii var. album?


----------



## eteson (Mar 25, 2014)

What a nice plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2014)

John M said:


> I LIKE IT!!! Was the lowii var. album?


I think so -- I'm checking with the seller to find out for sure. I bought the plant out of his display, so it didn't have a tag.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Mar 26, 2014)

I think it's lovely. Gooood buy, Dot.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2014)

That is freak'in Kool Dot, Love it!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 26, 2014)

That is my new favorite paph! What an big well grown plant as well, you must have put incredible pressure on the owner to sell that.
The staminode has a delicious yellow glow shining through a fine green mesh, framed by a soft white halo of the floral parts, like a winter sunrise, warmed slightly by the soft pastel rose of the petal tips. Pastel paradise, wow!


----------



## emydura (Mar 26, 2014)

Dot, you are killing me with these soft pastel coloured paphs. This is one of the nicest multi's I have ever seen. Absolutely devine. Nice healthy plant and great photos as well.


----------



## labskaus (Mar 26, 2014)

I second everything good that has been said so far. Somehow I hadn't expect this outcome, but I have seen your Berenice NQA "not quite album" and a couple of those pastel lowiis made with the album, so I should have known better.


----------



## nathalie (Mar 26, 2014)

Whaou !!!!!!!:drool::smitten::clap::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2014)

a very attractive flower


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Agree with everyone else....a pastel beauty.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 26, 2014)

This is truly gorgeous. It would be interesting to see what segregation of colors and forms would result from crossing the 2 pastels.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 26, 2014)

That almost does't look real. I think 'Casper' would be a great colonial name


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm suprised it wasn't pull from the seller's display for award judging.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm suprised it wasn't pull from the seller's display for award judging.


...or my Berenice...


----------



## eggshells (Mar 27, 2014)

Great buy. Beautiful hybrid.


----------



## Spaph (Mar 27, 2014)

Two amazing pastels, just lovely!


----------



## fbrem (Mar 27, 2014)

OOOOHH!!! That's awesome


----------



## Hera (Mar 27, 2014)

Its so beautiful and delicate. Wonderful blooms. A keeper for sure.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 28, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2014)

Holy COW!!!!! I didn't open this thread before because I'm not really a multi person. This is insane, who did it come from or how do I get on the list for a div??!?!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Holy COW!!!!! I didn't open this thread before because I'm not really a multi person. This is insane, who did it come from or how do I get on the list for a div??!?!



Check with Rob at Littlefrog farm. Last I knew, they still had at least one that was unsold.


----------



## emydura (Mar 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Holy COW!!!!! I didn't open this thread before because I'm not really a multi person. This is insane, who did it come from or how do I get on the list for a div??!?!



Lucky for you I'm in Australia Eric or you would be fighting me for it. 

Did the flowers look similar in the other clones Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2014)

emydura said:


> Lucky for you I'm in Australia Eric or you would be fighting me for it.
> 
> Did the flowers look similar in the other clones Dot?


Very similar. I almost bought the one on the sale table, but it was a little more yellow than the one in the display. So I "twisted an arm" and got the one in the display. Actually, I'm grateful he was willing to sell it to me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2014)

thats a great buy


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 28, 2014)

This is pretty!


----------



## papheteer (Mar 30, 2014)

Very different! I like it a lot!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raymond (Mar 31, 2014)

wow very nice


----------



## EcoNative (Apr 1, 2014)

These are beautiful!


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! They are so gorgeous!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Check with Rob at Littlefrog farm. Last I knew, they still had at least one that was unsold.


Will do, thanks.


----------

